# Comparing oral experiences



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

If anyone on this board is bisexual and has given oral to both a man and a woman, I'm curious if they can solve the riddle of which one is more difficult to give, and how much more difficult.

It seems to be a common statement on this board that giving a man oral sex is more difficult than giving a woman oral sex, with jaw tightness cited as the main reason. Has anyone given oral to both sexes? And if so, which is more difficult/tiring/tougher/etc., how much more so, and why?


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Not one response? Wow, I figured we'd have someone step forward on this board.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

kingsfan said:


> Not one response? Wow, I figured we'd have someone step forward on this board.


Not many people on TAM acknowledge being bisexual, even though odds are many of them would be. 

Of course, if you really want an answer, you could try playing for the other team and see for yourself...


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Theseus said:


> Not many people on TAM acknowledge being bisexual, even though odds are many of them would be.
> 
> Of course, if you really want an answer, you could try playing for the other team and see for yourself...


Yeah, thought of that but I'm just a one team kinda guy. I'd really need to grit my teeth to get through something like that and I doubt the other guy would be fond of me gritting my teeth 

If no one wants to discuss bisexuality and the oral sex that accompanies it, then that's fine, I can't force them. I guess in today's society where gay, lesbian, bisexual, transgender, etc. is being heavily encouraged, I find it odd that not one person can come forward on this issue, yet we can have a 20+ page discussion on threesomes, cuckholding and other things which aren't nearly as supported in society involving people who not only publicly (via this forum) admit to doing it, but also very forcefully defend it.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

It would appear that Theseus is right, no takers on it. But it sure is an interesting question to ask.

Most gay people tried to be heterosexual before they came out of the closet. Perhaps if you go to gay or lesbian forums similar to this one, you might ask the question there and get some answers.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Why don't you buy a realistic dildo, treat it the way you want your unit to be played with, then report back?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I think it's way easier giving a man oral than giving a woman oral.

I'm a chick and I had ZERO clue what I was doing down there but put a man in front of me and it's totally fine.Easy even. Jaw soreness has never been an issue,well except with SO,bc my previous partners never took very long to orgasm via oral.With SO it's really tough bc of his hangups.
Giving a lady oral was not my cup of tea so that's probably why I think men are easier. LOL


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

overheard at a bar once

"Just because I've sucked some d!ck, it doesn't make me gay"


----------



## new_step_mum (Apr 29, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I think it's way easier giving a man oral than giving a woman oral.
> 
> I'm a chick and I had ZERO clue what I was doing down there but put a man in front of me and it's totally fine.Easy even. Jaw soreness has never been an issue,well except with SO,bc my previous partners never took very long to orgasm via oral.With SO it's really tough bc of his hangups.
> Giving a lady oral was not my cup of tea so that's probably why I think men are easier. LOL


it takes concentration to keep hubby's in the middle of my mouth. its thick and my mouth is thin.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Lon said:


> Why don't you buy a realistic dildo, treat it the way you want your unit to be played with, then report back?


Interesting idea. I may. Hopefully I can save myself some money though I just get an answer here first.

Thanks for the answer Scarlet. I'm unclear though on if you are saying you have trying both (oral on both a male and a female) or if you are just assuming it's harder on a female.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> Interesting idea. I may. Hopefully I can save myself some money though I just get an answer here first.
> 
> Thanks for the answer Scarlet. I'm unclear though on if you are saying you have trying both (oral on both a male and a female) or if you are just assuming it's harder on a female.


I've tried both.I found the female oral way more challenging.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

the vagina is a mystery yearning to be solved


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> the vagina is a mystery yearning to be solved


Nothing like knowing you've got a mystery licked.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

indeed


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Comparing oral experiences*



kingsfan said:


> Interesting idea. I may. Hopefully I can save myself some money though I just get an answer here first.
> 
> Thanks for the answer Scarlet. I'm unclear though on if you are saying you have trying both (oral on both a male and a female) or if you are just assuming it's harder on a female.


Well don't ask me why, but I've done something like that already, just wanted to compare notes. What I found, based on that experience with a toy, is that it's much simpler to figure out what to do with a penis, and there are easy ways to demonstrate enthusiasm, it just has more physical displacement. As for oral on a woman, you have to be more creative and enthusiastic to figure out a strategy, neck angles become more important and I wish I had a freakishly long tongue. I have never put this theory to a field test, nor do I want to. I think SB's explanation is accurate.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Interesting. It would appear two people have said oral performed on a female is overall more difficult and one person who PMed me said it was more difficult on a man. Very small sample size of course, but not what I expected based on what we hear on TAM as a common reason for a lack of oral performed on men. 

Be interesting to see if the sample size grows and the same tread continues. May not be much truth to that claim (in general, not in individual cases) if it does.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

oral on a man does have the added bonus of a creamy treat at the end


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> Interesting. It would appear two people have said oral performed on a female is overall more difficult and one person who PMed me said it was more difficult on a man. Very small sample size of course, but not what I expected based on what we hear on TAM as a common reason for a lack of oral performed on men.
> 
> Be interesting to see if the sample size grows and the same tread continues. May not be much truth to that claim (in general, not in individual cases) if it does.


I feel like the difficulty is positional too.Unless you're lucky enough to have the lady hovering over your face while you are performing oral on her,you'll be in an awkward position to do it.Guys can get oral just standing there while the lady...or gentleman kneels or sits in front of the person.It's easier on the neck,shoulders,back,etc.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I hesitate to say this, but many years ago, when I was much younger and very limber from yoga and competitive sports, I had the ability to orally "self service".

Based on that very limited experience, I would have to say that oral sex on females is much more challenging:

I think positional difficulties are a wash, my wife will frquently sit in a large leather chair, spread her legs, and give me easy kneeling access to her lady parts.

When I am receiving oral sex, I very much enjoy eye contact, which is more difficult to do when giving a female oral.

There seems to be much more variation in the female genital layout. For example, some cl!ts are larger and stick out quite a bit, while others can be very small and hidden in the labia.

I have also found that there are several different areas around the cl!t that women like to have licked, like the hood, the frenulum, and that area between the base of the cl!t and the urethra. For men, pretty much anything you do with your mouth and tongue that involves the head of the penis is going to get results.

Women also seem to require differing amounts of tongue pressure and cadence to get off, just a slight deviation can ruin it for them. Not to mention some females need some manual penetration/stimulation at the same time, and finding and correctly stroking the G-spot while licking can be a challenge.

I have heard of women who get jaw pain if it takes too long, but I have had instances where I was going down on my wife for so long, my tongue got numb, and I couldn't talk normally for like half an hour afterwards.

I know it's not easy to give a guy really great head, but I think giving a woman really great head is much more complicated and difficult.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

wait a sec, giving a woman oral is more difficult than sucking your own d!ck?

I beg to differ


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I think I'm signing up for that yoga class


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

unbelievable said:


> Nothing like knowing you've got a mystery licked.


Excellent!:rofl:


----------

